# Official Pokemon Poll 1



## Kyle (Jul 24, 2008)

(Poll 2 will be made as process of elimination)

Its time. Cast your vote for TBT's own Pokemon.

Voting will end Saturday (7/26) at 5:00 PM.

P.S. Charlocke is teh lame.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 24, 2008)

Charlocke is the opposite of lame.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MGMT (Jul 24, 2008)

I demand Charlocke be added.

Technically, he could be added, he's part Pokemon.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 24, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I demand Charlocke be added.
> 
> Technically, he could be added, he's part Pokemon.



Half Pokemon. Half Win.

Charlocke is epic in every way possible.


----------



## MGMT (Jul 24, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The half Pokemon adds to his win. So hes 1.5 win.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 24, 2008)

I went with Chatot.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 24, 2008)

Lucario is only in second? God dammit people, do I have to start posting pictures?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 24, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Lucario is only in second? God dammit people, do I have to start posting pictures?


I need you to find the Firefox for me.
I can't furryhunt while I'm on a public computer.

I owe you one.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 24, 2008)

OH GEE.
YOU ALL VOTED FOR THE SAME POKEMON YOU NOMINATED.
>.>
This will make deciding the top 5 harder.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 24, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> OH GEE.
> YOU ALL VOTED FOR THE SAME POKEMON YOU NOMINATED.
> >.>
> This will make deciding the top 5 harder.


Hey, just sayin', if Charlocke was in on this, your job would be a lot easier.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 25, 2008)

Sudowoooooooodooooooo....

Look at it, it's a bloody tree, think about it people.


----------



## sunate (Jul 25, 2008)

skymory!!!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 25, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> skymory!!!!!!


Its skarmory dammit. There is no skymory.


----------



## sunate (Jul 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  no need for the angry flame post. sorry I miss spelled it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 25, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translated


----------



## MGMT (Jul 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee ZF, what would we do without you.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 25, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die off, probably.


----------



## sunate (Jul 25, 2008)

.....*shoots self*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 25, 2008)

How can you people not vote for this?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> How can you people not vote for this?


I can see why people WOULDN'T vote for it. Besides, you have a 15.5% chance of getting a female Lucario foo.
Also, it makes Lucario sad you give her TEH BO0BI3Z.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 25, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, let me go find a male lucario pic... 

Hmm... this might be a problem. I can't post any of these >_>


----------



## SL92 (Jul 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.

Please don't.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, this might be male, I'm not really sure

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg100/xF0x/lucariowh2.jpg

There was one other one that I was going to post... uhg... where is it...

ahh, Here we go. 
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c57/the_rowan/lucario.png

I can't tell if its male or female, but either way...  <3


----------



## Kyle (Jul 25, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Well, this might be male, I'm not really sure
> 
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg100/xF0x/lucariowh2.jpg
> 
> ...


Yiff in hell, etc etc.
JK. >.>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 25, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find that very offensive. 
I will now be reporting you. 


Nah, just kidding.... kinda >_>
At least you didn't say the part that usually follows that... >_>


----------



## Kyle (Jul 26, 2008)

Just making sure everyone will get their vote in before 5:00.
I might be gone for awhile so... later today in general, but not 5:00 right away, I'll close these polls.


----------

